# Pookie



## urchin (May 18, 2014)

Last year there was a cool as fuck woman I met named Pookie. She had a dog (can't remember name or type) and a friend named Steven (who she ended up ditching when we were in San Francisco because she was tired of his shit) who also had a dog. 

Pookie and I met in Mount Shasta but parted ways for a while as I had to hit Georgia again. Just before I left she got arrested for hitting an occupied car with a hatchet. 

Later, while hanging in San Francisco, we saw each other again and hung out for a while. She got off on the felony charge as long as she stayed out of trouble. She later headed south and that's the last I heard from her. I gave her my number but then I got a new phone. 

Pookie is a Puerto Rican woman (though she looks Filipino) is short, has a septum piercing, and has a voice kind of like Lori Petty. She declares herself a swilly kid for life and is as awesome as they get. She comes from Florida and may be wearing an army jacket.


----------



## nai (May 19, 2014)

Holy shit I met Pookie in Mt Shasta too! awesome girl wish i had some contact info for her too. funny did she really smash a car with that hatchet she was always swingin around ahahaha
shout out to you if you see this, lady! remember me? Naima with the little yellow dog named Squid. I traded you a big gray sweater for a thermal and we camped out at Buddha Hole.
She said she n Steven were planning on spending the winter in Florida and thats the last I saw/spoke to them


----------



## urchin (May 19, 2014)

Yeah she did. After a lot of us split forests, Lilith, Romania, and I went to this guy Glenn's house. There we met up with Josh and his girlfriend as well as Pookie and Steven. Just before I split from Josh we found out Pookie did that shit with the hatchet. I thought she was a goner. Imagine my shock when she called out my name in Golden Gate Park.


----------



## nai (May 19, 2014)

yeah good times


----------



## nai (May 19, 2014)

I remember that dude Glenns house, i think. If i remember correctly, there were a lot of kids there at one point. Or maybe it was someone else? nice guy got lunch there and read some books, anyway. I hope pookie or steven or someone in touch with them comes across this thread. Its a small world specially in these parts


----------



## Waste Ventura (Jul 15, 2014)

Man, Pookie travels about doesn't she?! Just stumbled across this thread, met her in Bristol and also hung out while touring in Netherlands/Hambach Forst occupation. This is her Facebook if you're interested, she also performs under the name Crusty P. Just went back to New York from England at the end of July  https://www.facebook.com/pookie.rodriguez.9?fref=ts&ref=br_tf

Also, if any of you cats know some cool people/places/squats in Romania please let me know, heading out in a week!


----------



## urchin (Dec 30, 2015)

I hope that's her. I just sent her a message.


----------



## CrustyFuckinP (Jan 13, 2016)

That's actually not me, Waste Ventura was talking about me, Pookie, but i would never call myself a schwilly kid, am tall, and don't have a dog and don't hang out in cali much. 

But good luck!


----------



## CrustyFuckinP (Jan 13, 2016)

NOR AM I A HATCHET WIELDING FELON.... lol


----------



## Dmac (Jan 13, 2016)

CrustyFuckingP said:


> NOR AM I A HATCHET WIELDING FELON.... lol


But there's still time to learn...


----------



## urchin (Jan 19, 2016)

She didn't get a felony, they dropped the charges I think.


----------

